# How many rounds do you carry concealed?



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

just something i have been wondering for a while. how may mags/rounds do you guys carry when you carry concealed? i carry a Ruger LC9 with 3 mags. at 7 rounds per mag and 1 in the chamber, that puts me at 22 rounds.

Also, do you guys carry in the waistband or outside? i have a crossbreed "in the waistband" holster for my Ruger on my right side and a crossbreed "in the waistband" holster on my left side for my two backup mags.


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

29 total rounds 1 in chamber, 14 round mag in .40 cal. Smith and 1 extra. sometimes shoulder, sometimes inside waist Sometimes I just open carry... Depends on the day, the activities and the attire.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bmiller (Apr 19, 2011)

As many as I can and waist band


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

IWB, 11 in the Glock 27, 15 in the Glock 22 spare mag.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Folks carry multiple weapons on them at the same time? Interesting.


----------



## jeffyk84 (Jul 28, 2010)

Depends on the gun i carry. For the .380 its 2 6rd mags and one in the chamber for 13 total. When i carry the 9mm its 2 17rd mags and one in the chamber for 35 total. Will i ever need 35 rounds? I really hope not. But its there if i need it. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Folks carry multiple weapons on them at the same time? Interesting.


You didn't read very close.


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

10+1 in my Taurus PT145. one gun. one clip. if that dont stop em run like hell.

inside waistband leather holster. custom made by stoner holsters

2 or 3 clips is more bulk... im not lookin to get in a shoot out


----------



## Rod-Man (Feb 4, 2012)

It is foolish to open carry so it depends on the time of year. In warm weather 13. In colder weather I can get away with a larger firearms so usually 31. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

I am new to concealed carry, I just started in 1971. I don't carry extra mags so it depends on the gun I have at the time. Usually Kahr PM9 7 rounds, sometimes S&W model 3913, 9rounds sometimes springfield micro 45 7 rounds. 42 years carrying never needed the gun, never need socks either just seems odd to not wear them.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

ranger373v said:


> 10+1 in my Taurus PT145. one gun. one clip. if that dont stop em run like hell.
> 
> inside waistband leather holster. custom made by stoner holsters
> 
> 2 or 3 clips is more bulk... im not lookin to get in a shoot out


that was my winter carry gun....7 rounds in the summer ones....once in awhile i may take an extra mag with me depending on where i am going....a lot of time the extra is in the vehicle with that gun.....and Pray I never need it either


----------



## johnny fish (Feb 20, 2005)

I carry a taurus 605 3''brl in .357 5 shots on the wheel and a bianchi speed strip with another 5 rounds. I hope I never have to draw my gun but if I do ten rounds should be more than enough! I know what I can do with my gun and I don;t have to "Spray & pray".... I know that you can never have enough rounds but I also know that I am not planning on going to the O.K. chorral!!


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

M.Magis said:


> You didn't read very close.


Yeah you are right. Just seemed like a lot of rounds for one weapon. I guess it never dawned on me that people would feel the need to carry extra mags with them everywhere they went. Hey, I bet there's guys waking around with two somewhere.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Full gun extra mag. If thats not enough i deserve to die.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

viper1 said:


> Full gun extra mag. If thats not enough i deserve to die.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


Heh, thats one way to look at it!


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

8 rounds in warm weather carry
17 rounds in cold weather carry
CrossBreed SuperTuck IWB

Anyone out there take more than on fishin pole? or have more that one engine/motor on their boat....we're talking about tools held by law abiding citizens...working two blocks from Children's Hospital has brought me to the point of having a firearm in the car, on myself and 2 in the shop.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

i would rather have the extra mags and not need them. the holster for them is pretty bulky though


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Folks carry multiple weapons on them at the same time? Interesting.


A lot of folks carry more than one at a time. One of the gun sites I frequent, some of them carry 2 steel 1911s at once.

For me it's either a .45 or 9 with extra mag, depending on my mood that day. I didn't always carry when fishing in the summer because I occasionally enjoy a beer or two during the day...till one morning this summer. A knucklehead jumped in my boat at the gas station, before dawn, while I was fueling up. It could have gone real bad for everyone right then and there. His friend yelling for him probably was responsible for saving the guy's life.


----------



## Hardtop (Nov 24, 2004)

Looks like this post is full of CC guys, I have never taken a class but have a couple of questions.......
*Do you carry strictly for self/family defense, and first try to avoid encounters by fleeing..or are you supposed to draw & fire your gun at the first threat...?
*Are you allowed/prepared to enter into an active crime situation where you see another guy witha gun ( ie hold up in progress...) and shoot the one you think is the bad guy....?
*If you happen onto a crime in process, hear shots fired, find folks standing with guns and folks on the floor bleeding......how do you react....?
*Do you start shooting at the guys with guns assuming they are the bad guys..? ask everyone present who the bad guys are...? In other words......do you have the right to participate in a gun fight/shooting event even if you are not directly in danger..?


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

self edited


----------



## Hardtop (Nov 24, 2004)

Ironman,,,,,,,I love your reply....great work. I never understood the need/reasons for a concealed gun.....? If one thinks they need to carry a gun to be safe, why not just strap on the colt or shoulder the AK, like they did in the old days.? Why do we need to hide the gun.......they're legal and make everyone around us feel much safer right.......!


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

i really don't want this to get locked down. to answer your question HT, you are supposed to asses the situation. if you have a REASONABLE means of escape without injury then that should be your first course of action. the "rules" for using your CCW is that 1) you have to be SURE that your life is in jeopardy 2)you can not have instigated the situation and 3) you cant have a reasonable means of escape. as far as defending others, you have to be able to apply the above 3 rules in relation to them ie- they cant escape and they didn't start it ect...

again, i don't want this to be locked down


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

IGbullshark said:


> i really don't want this to get locked down. to answer your question HT, you are supposed to asses the situation. if you have a REASONABLE means of escape without injury then that should be your first course of action. the "rules" for using your CCW is that 1) you have to be SURE that your life is in jeopardy 2)you can not have instigated the situation and 3) you cant have a reasonable means of escape. as far as defending others, you have to be able to apply the above 3 rules in relation to them ie- they cant escape and they didn't start it ect...
> 
> again, i don't want this to be locked down


The individual is looking for the controversy....don't give in to it


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Hardtop (Nov 24, 2004)

If by "controversy" you mean asking for clear answers to difficult  questions so be it. When you strap on a firearm everyday for the sole purpose of shooting another human, my guess is that you constantly have that on your mind, and may even look for that chance, kind of like a Marine anxious for that first firefight after months of training. This discussion is full of comments that sugest CCW folks "hope they never have to use it", but you each know the thoughts that go thru your mind when you hear about another shooting rampage...."wish I had been there....I'd have blowed that guy away.."
Sounds like the rules allow you to "protect" others if they don't have an escape route, that would mean you could open fire in a crowded mall, when you come across the next mass shooting and shoot the guys with guns. With so many people getting CC now days, how you going to tell which ones are the bad guys and which ones are just like you, shooting the true bad guys in an effort to "protect" the innocent shoppers...? Not like real soldiers where the enemy usually wears a uniform, these guys are all going to look just like youand your neighbors.
Have you had enough training to make those split second life/death decisions.....?


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Hardtop,

Obviously your intent is create turmoil.

I ask one more time of you to please cease those actions.

Thanks,
Kim


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

Hardtop said:


> If by "controversy" you mean asking for clear answers to difficult questions so be it. When you strap on a firearm everyday for the sole purpose of shooting another human, my guess is that you constantly have that on your mind, and may even look for that chance, kind of like a Marine anxious for that first firefight after months of training. This discussion is full of comments that sugest CCW folks "hope they never have to use it", but you each know the thoughts that go thru your mind when you hear about another shooting rampage...."wish I had been there....I'd have blowed that guy away.."
> Sounds like the rules allow you to "protect" others if they don't have an escape route, that would mean you could open fire in a crowded mall, when you come across the next mass shooting and shoot the guys with guns. With so many people getting CC now days, how you going to tell which ones are the bad guys and which ones are just like you, shooting the true bad guys in an effort to "protect" the innocent shoppers...? Not like real soldiers where the enemy usually wears a uniform, these guys are all going to look just like youand your neighbors.
> Have you had enough training to make those split second life/death decisions.....?


My advice to you, seriously, is never pick up/carry a gun. You don't appear mature enough, and you'd probably shoot yourself or some innocent and end up in prison. And, if I see you getting cut up or shot, I won't compromise your principles, I'll just walk the other way.

By the way, the last mall shooting, in Clackamas Oregon, a young man with a CCW confronted the shooter. The CCW never fired his gun. The bad guy stopped his rampage with no further loss of life (except for the shooter's...the shooter then shot himself).


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Workdog said:


> My advice to you, seriously, is never pick up/carry a gun. You don't appear mature enough, and you'd probably shoot yourself or some innocent and end up in prison.
> 
> By the way, the last mall shooting, I think in Idaho, a young man with a CCW confronted the shooter. The CCW never fired his gun. The bad guy stopped his rampage with no further loss of life.


Yet you are talking about carrying guns if you are in a certain mood(figuratively i hope) and shooting someone dead for "jumping in your boat" which was attached to your vehicle on a trailer. Pretty scary. Heres one in action.. This guy should have gone to jail and folks are lucky he didn't shoot and kill someone.


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

Hardtop said:


> If by "controversy" you mean asking for clear answers to difficult questions so be it. When you strap on a firearm everyday for the sole purpose of shooting another human, my guess is that you constantly have that on your mind, and may even look for that chance, kind of like a Marine anxious for that first firefight after months of training. This discussion is full of comments that sugest CCW folks "hope they never have to use it", but you each know the thoughts that go thru your mind when you hear about another shooting rampage...."wish I had been there....I'd have blowed that guy away.."
> Sounds like the rules allow you to "protect" others if they don't have an escape route, that would mean you could open fire in a crowded mall, when you come across the next mass shooting and shoot the guys with guns. With so many people getting CC now days, how you going to tell which ones are the bad guys and which ones are just like you, shooting the true bad guys in an effort to "protect" the innocent shoppers...? Not like real soldiers where the enemy usually wears a uniform, these guys are all going to look just like youand your neighbors.
> Have you had enough training to make those split second life/death decisions.....?



the topic of the thread was simply to find out how many rounds my fellow OGF'ers carry when they carry their pistol on their person. the object of the thread was NOT to get into the philosophical debate of CCW. please keep the thread on topic, i really dont want it to be closed. THAAAAAAAAAAAAANKS!


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

Thank you Kim,

IGbullshark, my wife's has 7 rounds


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

IGbullshark said:


> the topic of the thread was simply to find out how many rounds my fellow OGF'ers carry when they carry their pistol on their person. the object of the thread was NOT to get into the philosophical debate of CCW. please keep the thread on topic, i really dont want it to be closed. THAAAAAAAAAAAAANKS!


Ok so how many, but no questions as to why.. You couldn't have honestly thought while making the thread that the discussion wouldn't have gone that direction. Which is perfectly fine. Maybe your "philosophy" may influence someone who may not have thought to carry extra One of the first posts questioning motive and necessity were made by someone who was CCW themselves.. C'mon now. Carry however many you feel the need to carry. You could have simply made a poll if your intent was to not allow for discussion on the issue.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Hardtop said:


> If by "controversy" you mean asking for clear answers to difficult questions so be it. When you strap on a firearm everyday for the sole purpose of shooting another human, my guess is that you constantly have that on your mind, and may even look for that chance, kind of like a Marine anxious for that first firefight after months of training. This discussion is full of comments that sugest CCW folks "hope they never have to use it", but you each know the thoughts that go thru your mind when you hear about another shooting rampage...."wish I had been there....I'd have blowed that guy away.."
> 
> Have you had enough training to make those split second life/death decisions.....?


Hardtop, you wrote the quote above right? You actually wrote "my guess." That's what it is you know.... a guess.

I'm curious though, does it make you feel better about your arguements to use "your guesses" to support your opinions? Maybe when people write that they hope they never have to use it, they are actually being truthful? Have you considered that even though it dosen't support your guesses?

Why did you feel it's necessary to tell people what goes through their minds when they hear about a mass killing? Is it because "you guess" about what goes through other peoples minds and it helps you self-justify the arguements that you make?

My questions don't need answers, they are merely pointing out points to ponder. However, one of our recent debates ended but YOU never answered my one question. Why skip answering my question, then jump into another forum and ask question you say other are to afraid to answer truthfully. You haven't proven your ability to do so. My posts answer your questions anyway, but when will you answer mine?


Mr. A

(2013)
Bass: 0
catfish: 0
bluegill: 0
Other: 0


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Hardtop said:


> If by "controversy" you mean asking for clear answers to difficult questions so be it. When you strap on a firearm everyday for the sole purpose of shooting another human, my guess is that you constantly have that on your mind, and may even look for that chance, kind of like a Marine anxious for that first firefight after months of training. This discussion is full of comments that sugest CCW folks "hope they never have to use it", but you each know the thoughts that go thru your mind when you hear about another shooting rampage...."wish I had been there....I'd have blowed that guy away.."
> Sounds like the rules allow you to "protect" others if they don't have an escape route, that would mean you could open fire in a crowded mall, when you come across the next mass shooting and shoot the guys with guns. With so many people getting CC now days, how you going to tell which ones are the bad guys and which ones are just like you, shooting the true bad guys in an effort to "protect" the innocent shoppers...? Not like real soldiers where the enemy usually wears a uniform, these guys are all going to look just like youand your neighbors.
> Have you had enough training to make those split second life/death decisions.....?


You and I have traded opinions on other threads and, for a while, I truly believed you were a legitimate representative of a faction of gun owners and hunters that stood in a different light with respect to the Second Amendment and what it means to the American citizens and our right to keep and own firearms. I, and others, were genuinely curious as to what motivated your stance and beliefs as, initially, you seemed to be credible and sincere. But after reading your comments, thread after thread after thread, attacking the NRA and misrepresenting everything they stand for, I have come to realize that you are not really anything you claim to be at all. You, in fact, are an anti-gun, anti-Second Amendment advocate that has established a false identity on this site to spew your agenda and propaganda. You came here and disguised yourself as 'one of the guys' thinking you might spread your anti-gun philosophies to us weak minded gun owning sheep for the NRA. Not working, please go home now.
As for the OP's original question, I carry no rounds as I have an often sour temper and personally choose not to carry. I am a responsible gun owner, like about one hundred million other Americans.


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

just go tmy ol lady a ruger lcp it holds like 7 i think..its a pretty nice piece, she will be carrying that... id like to look in to one for myself for on the boat


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

PapawSmith said:


> You and I have traded opinions on other threads and, for a while, I truly believed you were a legitimate representative of a faction of gun owners and hunters that stood in a different light with respect to the Second Amendment and what it means to the American citizens and our right to keep and own firearms. I, and others, were genuinely curious as to what motivated your stance and beliefs as, initially, you seemed to be credible and sincere. But after reading your comments, thread after thread after thread, attacking the NRA and misrepresenting everything they stand for, I have come to realize that you are not really anything you claim to be at all. You, in fact, are an anti-gun, anti-Second Amendment advocate that has established a false identity on this site to spew your agenda and propaganda. You came here and disguised yourself as 'one of the guys' thinking you might spread your anti-gun philosophies to us weak minded gun owning sheep for the NRA. Not working, please go home now.
> As for the OP's original question, I carry no rounds as I have an often sour temper and personally choose not to carry. I am a responsible gun owner, like about one hundred million other Americans.


I couldn't agree more.....+1


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

mine are lcp... 380- 7 pocket holster gun with shorts (smaller then my wallet)
sig sauer 230sl 380 - 7....car and boat gun being stainless
taurus pt145 10rds winter coat pocket gun & home, and sometimes the lcp too

in the woods open carry glock 22 (40cal) 15rds....but usually only have 10 in it with extra mag on belt with 10rds too ....they stay loaded all the time so less rounds not to weaken the spring 

better to have and NOT need....then to need and NOT have....and hope and pray I never need it too.....

I would venture to say that principal would have liked to have a weapon instead of just her body to throw at the gunman nut case....or any of the other teachers killed trying to cover and protect the kids....

only thing to stop a mad man with a gun...... is a good guy with a gun, or multiple good guys


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Ok so how many, but no questions as to why.. You couldn't have honestly thought while making the thread that the discussion wouldn't have gone that direction. Which is perfectly fine. Maybe your "philosophy" may influence someone who may not have thought to carry extra One of the first posts questioning motive and necessity were made by someone who was CCW themselves.. C'mon now. Carry however many you feel the need to carry. You could have simply made a poll if your intent was to not allow for discussion on the issue.


it was genuine curiosity. i dont mind discussing the philosophy behind it but some of the comments seemed to be turing in the direction of comments that got other threads locked down.


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

ranger373v said:


> just go tmy ol lady a ruger lcp it holds like 7 i think..its a pretty nice piece, she will be carrying that... id like to look in to one for myself for on the boat


how does she carry it? i have loved all my Rugers and i honestly believe they dont make a bad firearm


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

IGbullshark said:


> how does she carry it? i have loved all my Rugers and i honestly believe they dont make a bad firearm


Got her a inside waist band stoner holster. Works on her scrubs....and shorts when she walks. ( scrubs for home health care not hospital) she travels to un desireable areas all day...

I love my rugers got a p89 n 44 black hawk. My bid has a sr9c or what ever it is... its sweet


----------



## Rod-Man (Feb 4, 2012)

Hey HardTop.
Im not sure if you're interested in answers to your questions or you're just stirring the pot. If you are interested in answers I am posting a link with a pdf file of the ohio concealed carry laws listed under conceal carry. If you're just poking chests then carry on sir.

http://www.ohioattorneygeneral.gov/Files/Publications




posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

IGbullshark,

Fortunately it looks like you have gotten a lot of responses to your original question and some good information.

Once again these threads always seem to slide off target lately.

This one is closed.


----------

